# Video: MRC Tuning Features Supercharged B7 Audi RS 4 on Vimeo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

UK Audi tuning specialist MRC Tuning has been releasing a string of well-shot and edited videos over the last few months and one of their latest highlights their latest supercharged B7 RS 4 build. Watch it below and, in particular, watch for those flaming tailpipes.





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/35332260">MRCTUNING SUPERCHARGED B7 RS4</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/mrctuning">MRC Tuning</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

Gorgeous car, and such a beautiful sound!


----------

